# I just bought a male,it was suppose to be withered?



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

I just bought a male goat that the person I bought him from said was castrated. But the goat still has both testicals. I bought him anyway thinking
That the guy might have banded him and his testis just hadn't fallen off yet.
I got him home and decided to do an exam just to make sure that there was
a band around the top of the sack. No band. I was kinda upset thinking that 
Iether the person I bought him from thought I was dum or just lyed to me about it. My son said something about cemical castration. My ? is can you 
cemically castrate a male goat and he still have his testies? How do you cemically castrate an animal? (I'm so old school as my son would say.)
The way I was tought to do it was banding with tiny rubber bands.
Help I feel so dum right now.

Ps. I used a plastic ziptie on his sack. I don't have the castrating bands right
now. That is why I wanted wiethers to begin with.
Thanks,
Mem


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know much about goats, but the zip tie doesn't sound like the way to go to me. Why don't you call the seller and ask them what's going on?

Kayleigh


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

never heard of chemical castration but the guy could have used a burdizzo to squish the cords. it will take a while until the testicles shrink.
go back to the seller and ask him


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

susanne said:


> never heard of chemical castration but the guy could have used a burdizzo to squish the cords. it will take a while until the testicles shrink.
> go back to the seller and ask him


this is correct. they will still have a small sack afterwards.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

There was no sign of squished tubes or anything. I really should have called him on it when I was there to pick up the goat. I was in a hurry, hubby was getting irritalbe. I just didn't want to argue with the man after just meeting him and his wife. 
Thanks for you help.
Memory


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

you won't see anthing except the usual scrotum that will shrink somewhat over time.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

We use the burdizzo. After a couple of days, there is no sign of trauma - the testes just stop growing, but they are still there. You really might have a wether - hope it works out!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I am worried about the Zip-tie, the edges are so sharp! poor thing.
How old is the guy?? Did he get shots?
I would ask if they used the burdizzo.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I just do not understand why you would buy a goat that you did not look over very well to begin with.
I do not think you would of been arguing with the sell and his wife if you ask questions.

I believe it might be the burdizza method of castrating. I have never seen it done or a goat with it done, so I really can not say, but it sounds like there are people here that have. I would call this guy now and ask.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, he told me that the goat is 1yr old. So his testicals were fully developed. I think I will check into getting some castrating aquipment. Yes, I have learned a lesson, to always physically check the goat out,not just look with my eyes. He looked good.
Sorry if I have affened anyone with my newbeeness. I growup on a farm, but we didn't
have goats.
Thanks all.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If he's a year old get that zip tie off him now. He needs to be surgically castrated at this point, professionally by a vet.

If he was younger I see no problem with using a zip tie - there's not really that sharp of edges, and it's cutting off the blood supply just as effectively as a band. But at 1 year of age - a mild surgery is necessary. It usually costs no more than 25.00 or so.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the burdizzo still works on an older buck.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Mygoat I didn't know about the age thing. I'll take care of it as soon as possible.

Susanna, are you sure about the Burdizzo? Do they cost very much? 
Thanks


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am not trying to be rude but since you said you are a newbie... 
It is wether and pronounced like the word "weather".
I do not think you would offend them by calling and saying " I am only familar with banding for castration and I do not see a band, how did you wether him?" 
If they used a burdizzo ( emasculator) then there is nothing you need to do. The tubes have been crushed and it will take a while for you to notice a difference. My one wether was done with that method and he still has a small but useless sack. 
I would get the zip tie off. Either way it will cause pain and maybe infection that his age. 
It cannot hurt to just call and ask. This way it puts your mind at ease and they might not have lied to you at all.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Perhaps there was a mix up at the farm. Sometimes farms get busy and say one animal an absentmindedly give you another!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't recommend using a zip tie. It's not designed for the purpose of castration and isn't going to fit as well.


----------



## starcids6 (Nov 10, 2007)

At a year old he is too big to castrate with a band or strap tie especially during fly season he could tear and get infected and die.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GoatNamedDunn said:


> Perhaps there was a mix up at the farm. *Sometimes farms get busy and say one animal an absentmindedly give you another!*


That's VERY true. I once bought 6 sheep, and they loaded them in an enclosed trailer for me. When I got home and turned them out on the pasture, there were *7* in there.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

That is tooo funny!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
The zip tie will not work. A band gets smaller as the nuts dry up and the bag shrinks and the band keeps squeezing.

A zip tie does not get tighter and it will not work .


bumpus
.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am horrified that anyone would think to use a zip tie to castrate an animal. It isn't going to fully cut off circulation and is more a form of torture than anything else. Please...get the zip tie off the goat. If the previous owner will not give you information then call a veterinarian to check the goat. Based on what has been said so far on this thread I doubt an internet diagnosis is appropriate...or even humane. The goat is too old to do a home castration. You really need a vet. At his age he could easily bleed to deathor suffer a slow death from an infection of fly strike.

Sorry if I am offending anyone but I am really feeling bad for this poor goat.

Willow101


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Agree with Willow and will keep my legs squeezed shut in protest until you post that the zip tie is off. Oooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I dont know anything about goats and I feel sorry for him!


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I would bet burdizzo too!!! Please remove the zip tie! If you have questions, you should ask them of the appropriate source. Why would you do something (like zip tie him) if you have no clue what you are doing or whether or not it is even neccessary? That is not fair to the animal. All of this, just because you didnt want to ask the guy a question? Honestly, no offense, but what were you thinking? I hope that goats future life is a little more pleasant than his zip tie experience . At least find a mentor to help you care for this animal. Someone you feel you CAN ask questions about goats.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

squeezinby said:


> Thanks Mygoat I didn't know about the age thing. I'll take care of it as soon as possible.
> 
> Susanna, are you sure about the Burdizzo? Do they cost very much?
> Thanks


I'm not susanne but yes. all the burdizzo does is squish the tube to the testicles. the tube is there whether they are young or old. don't know the price. EGADS! on the zip tie! a band slowly contracts to cut off blood supply. I think a zip tie would only restrict flow, probably enough to just cause a hellacious infection and gangrene that could result in a blood infection becuase there is still some circulation.I would think even if you get it off quick you might end up needing a surgical castration anyway to prevent the half dead testes from creating problems now. keep an eye on him and if he develops signs of infection such as a fever be prepared to treat accordingly.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok;Ok everyone I took the zip tie off as soon as I got off the computer. The goat is fine.
I looked him over good to make sure the ziptie didn't do him any harm. He is OK I was not
trying to be cruel. I had the best of intentions. I thought the tie would be the same as a rubber band, I didn't think about the consticting part. Please don't think me an evil or cruel person,I'm just trying to be a responsable farmer, by controling the growth. That's all. I am going to get better equipt for taking better care of my goats. I love all my animals,even the ones that try my patients and get under foot. I would never intentionally hurt animal. As for getting a mentor, most of the people I know who have goats act like I'm moving in on their teritory. I even had one give me bad info. and thought it was funny. That's why I come here and ask questions. As well as other websites,and books. I really am doing the best that I can.
Thanks for all of your input on this matter.
I just wanted to find out about cemical castration. 
Thanks again.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

You obviously do care about your animals and want the best for them but sometimes good intentions can do more harm than good so please, always ask questions before you try something you're not sure of. Chemical castration is just not done in animal husbandry, that I know of, nor do I think it would be ethical. Coming to this board will help you learn a lot and don't be afraid to ask questions. If you're not comfortable posting something, PM someone. I posted a link on goat care with a lot of good info. Here it is again - great reading!! http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/health1.pdf


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the plus side f the burdizzo methode is, no open wounds, no risk of tetanus or infections and no flies. 
i thing the burdizzo cost between $40and $50?
maybe need to do shopping around a bit


----------



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

besides the burdizzo, which I feel you need good training to be able to get that right. He could have been cut when he was younger. Not sure the proper name, but the bottom of the sack is cut open the testes removed. I had a vet do this on a 3 month old. When I sold him at 8 months most people thought he was a buck!!!!


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

We had our bucks done surgically by the vet. It was only $18, worth the money since we are new and inexperienced as well and didn't want to do it ourselves. The goats didn't seem to suffer too much. They still have a small sack, just no testicles.


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Let me ask you this-- have you ever seen an intact buck? Because their testicles are GIGANTIC. I am posting a photo of my buck (from the back) at 1 year old. Are your wether's testicles this large? Maybe you can compare them and see if they are smaller. also, at a year, he should be acting bucky. Is he peeing on his beard and spraying his front legs? Are the backs of his front legs all yellow? That is buck behavior, and if your goat is not doing this, chances are that he is a wether.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

This is a picture of the testicles of a 5 year old pet wether that we used the burdizzo on.. <a href="http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/sandyL02/?action=view&current=DSCN0258.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/sandyL02/DSCN0258.jpg" border="0" alt="five year old wether"></a>


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

well that didn't work... Help post the picture if you know how.. Thanks in advance.. Sandy


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Is this it momagoat61?

Kayleigh


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, thank you Kayleigh..I knew someone here could help me with the picture.. Thats George Willie and he's a 5 year old wether that we used the burdizzo on when he was 3 or 3.5 months old. I have had them done surgery, bands and the burdizzo.. I recommend the burdizzo over any of the other's..If the band had been used you would not see anything there at all.. Sandy


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I have to say I definitely prefer my wethers with NO testicles. That pic of ******* could be misleading. Someone might think that the wether is a buck that is just, well, under-endowed. 

To the oringinal poster, you don't have this goat in with females (does), do you? I would remove him pronto, unless you want some babies.


> Is he peeing on his beard and spraying his front legs? Are the backs of his front legs all yellow? That is buck behavior, and if your goat is not doing this, chances are that he is a wether.


ALTHOUGH sometimes they don't always show it. My two bucks, which are proven breeders, are not yet in rut this year, and aren't showing their bucky traits yet. But they are bucks all the same. I definitely wouldn't be dropping any does in their pen.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Dixy...just to clarify, that is momagoat61's goat. (Although I would like to have some, we just plain don't have enough room right now.)

Kayleigh


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

My goat that I got looks like Terredesprit's goat. He still has testicals. Thus my dalema.
My Angle is a ready breed by a naborghs billy, unwantingly so. He,the naborgh, after three yrs of living be hind him , desided to put his billy in the back pastor with his 2cows.
And he kept jumping the fence and then into the pen with my Angle and her (wether)freind Buck. I didn't want to breed her until we moved and got things ready for the process of building my small herd. The billy that breed her was a boer and I wanted to breed her to a dairy breed(Nubian or alpine). But nothing ever seems to go as planed for me.
I just want to say thank you very much Kim. I downloaned and saved that info. link. From the looks of things it has everything that I'v be looking for. Thanks so much.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

You mean, the goat had nuts that big and you thought he was already caterated? Didnt you look at him baught him?


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

No, they wheren't thaat big,but it was obveous that he still had esticals. I bought him anyway because I thought if the guy I bought him from used some new method of castration that I was unfamiliar with. Like my son says "I so old school that it isn't even funny." And my son is amazed at how ignorant I am about computers. I just know how to type is all.LOL


----------

